# FIAT 500 vs Smart car in looks dept



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well I guess Fiat tried to make a car uglier than the Smart-car, but they failed The smart car is STILL the ugliest.



Thoughts one the rolling egg and Ping Pong ball?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I see more Fiats then Smart cars lately, must be selling them cheap...............


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Either that or people are Smarter than we originally thought


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

wolfen1086 said:


> Either that or people are Smarter than we originally thought


:werd:


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I wouldn't drive either of those door wedges.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Midnight Tech said:


> :werd:


:grin:



Amd_Man said:


> I wouldn't drive either of those door wedges.


I'm with ya there every time I see a 500 I want to eat breakfast cause that car reminds me of an egg, as for a Smart car, anything that darn small that only gets 35mpg to me ain't too smart.


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I am the odd man out, i would drive the fiat. I grew up on Alfa Romeos, fiat is as close for the money as it gets. 
Although for the $18,000 I would just buy a 10 year old BMW and a first generation porsche boxster


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

wolfen1086 said:


> :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with ya there every time I see a 500 I want to eat breakfast cause that car reminds me of an egg, as for a Smart car, anything that darn small that only gets 35mpg to me ain't too smart.


That's cause the smart car is to the floor all the time just to keep up with traffic. :grin:


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Small motors get good gas mileage, assuming it has enough power to do the job in the first place


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

The Smart always looks like it will turn over when going around a corner, or blow over in a strong wind.


----------



## tracywilliam46 (Sep 27, 2011)

I Didnt see personaly a smart cars
only in pics.
If someone will ask mewhat i will choose between of the two..

Maybe i choose fiat
________________________________


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Amd_Man said:


> That's cause the smart car is to the floor all the time just to keep up with traffic. :grin:


Gee....that don't sound too smart to me


----------

